# Marine Andrew Tahmooressi Freed



## Centermass (Oct 31, 2014)

A Mexican judge has ordered the immediate release of jailed US Marine Andrew Tahmooressi, a  family spokesman told The Associated Press.

Tahmooressi, 26, who served two tours of duty in Afghanistan, has been held since March 31, when he said he mistakenly crossed into Mexico with three legally-purchased and registered guns in his truck.

A court-appointed psychiatrist confirmed that Tahmooress  has Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder.

Link


----------



## Centermass (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you Mr president for your untiring efforts and total dedication to seeing this Marine finally released from captivity........


----------



## Grunt (Oct 31, 2014)

Good news! Glad to hear he is finally being released and returning home.

However, it's aggravating to see how little attention he received from the MSM.

Got to keep up with the Kardashians and Honey Booboo -- yep, priorities....


----------



## pardus (Oct 31, 2014)

REALLY happy to hear this. Really pissed off that it was left to Mexican "justice" to free him.


----------



## AWP (Oct 31, 2014)

How many Taliban commanders did we give up?

---

Welcome home, Marine.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 31, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> How many Taliban commanders did we give up?
> 
> ---
> 
> Welcome home, Marine.



Let's see, it was 8 for a deserter....   so....... 35 for a Marine I'd guess, and 5 Zeta, 9 MS13, and 4 Cartel prisoners to round it off for Mexico.


----------



## pardus (Oct 31, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> How many Taliban commanders did we give up?
> 
> ---
> 
> Welcome home, Marine.



10!

Drink it up, don't think, just drink...


----------



## Brill (Nov 1, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> How many Taliban commanders did we give up?
> 
> ---
> 
> Welcome home, Marine.



How many GUNS were traded?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 1, 2014)

Bout fucking time.

I'm sure it is only a coincidence that he was released only days before a potentially disastrous democrat midterm election.

Fuckers. All of em.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 1, 2014)

If Sgt Tahmooressi had been connected to the cartels or maras he might've served, oh, 10 days house arrest in a luxury suite. Mexico...epic fail.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 1, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> If Sgt Tahmooressi had been connected to the cartels or maras he might've served, oh, 10 days house arrest in a luxury suite. Mexico...epic fail.



So fucking true. The Maras run shit for sure... We have a lot of them around my AO...

F.M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Agoge said:


> Good news! Glad to hear he is finally being released and returning home.
> 
> However, it's aggravating to see how little attention he received from the MSM.
> 
> Got to keep up with the Kardashians and Honey Booboo -- yep, priorities....



I think Fox was the only one to carry any mention of the event. For a while Fox ran it nearly every day at the tail end of their app served coverage. Good to see him released.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 1, 2014)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I think Fox was the only one to carry any mention of the event. For a while Fox ran it nearly every day at the tail end of their app served coverage. Good to see him released.



Yes sir...you are correct. _The Blaze _also kept a daily counter on their news site as well. Outside of those two, it was very seldom mentioned if not forgotten about. As to consistency in coverage, I would have to give it to _The Blaze._


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 4, 2014)

About f'ing time.

Welcome home Marine.


----------



## JHD (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome home Marine.  Glad you are back.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 5, 2014)

Call me indifferent, but I don't understand why we should have expected anything from any authority on the matter. The border to mexico is porous, however it's not like you don't know you're crossing into a foreign country at any given point. It being a "mistake" doesn't give leeway with regards to breaking the law, especially that of a sovereign foreign nation.

He got off easy, although not as easily as an individual I know who simply had his pistol confiscated by the mexican authorities upon return to the US (how the fuck that works, I don't know)


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Call me indifferent, but I don't understand why we should have expected anything from any authority on the matter. The border to mexico is porous, however it's not like you don't know you're crossing into a foreign country at any given point. It being a "mistake" doesn't give leeway with regards to breaking the law, especially that of a sovereign foreign nation.
> 
> He got off easy, although not as easily as an individual I know who simply had his pistol confiscated by the mexican authorities upon return to the US (how the fuck that works, I don't know)



Hard agree there. As far as I was concerned he broke the law and they had every right to hold him.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 5, 2014)

To take it further... upon entry to Canada when I was moving from Alaska to the lower 48, I had 7 30 round M-4 magazines and 2 HK USP .45 12 round magazines confiscated from me. Canada luckily has provisions for relinquishing illegal property on entry (and I ain't getting it back) unlike Mexico. If I had been traveling with my firearms, I could have been further ramrodded with a minimum of fines and headache and a maximum of Canadian prison time.... granted, a canadian prison would most likely be equated to being confined to your room in the barracks with all the amenities inherent... but still, it's prison.

Absolutely no "feels" for this guy other than he had an intoxicated derp moment, considering at least by one report he was drunk when he crossed over.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 5, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Hard agree there. As far as I was concerned he broke the law and they had every right to hold him.



Yeah they did. 

However, what's piss poor is this administrations double standard and their efforts in getting Bergdahl back, who by all accounts, deserted and was brought back in exchange for 5 former HVT's, compared to Tahmooressi who fucked up, made a mistake and no sense of urgency or action by ANYONE in this administration in order to secure his release. 

Not to mention the mexican's government perspective regarding their citizens when they cross illegally and this situation.


----------



## pardus (Nov 5, 2014)

Its my understanding that the border crossing that Tahmooressi went into, is very poorly signposted, and is easy to accidentally turn into. By the time you know you are heading to the crossing you are trapped and are funneled into the crossing with no way to turn around etc...
Sounded like an honest mistake that anyone could make.
He just got screwed by a corrupt, semi hostile country, and his own ball-less government.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 5, 2014)

Bullcrap. The US sides of border crossings are blatantly posted. I've seen plenty of them both north and south, you know where the fuck you're going.


----------



## pardus (Nov 5, 2014)

http://gretawire.foxnewsinsider.com...scene-and-drove-it-myself-and-also-walked-it/


----------



## medicchick (Nov 5, 2014)

So he didn't pay attention.  If you are in an unfamiliar area you ALWAYS should make sure you know where you are going.  Who cares if someone behind you honks or you take an extra minute to make sure you know where you are going.  If he had walked that area twice that day he should have known.  

It's not like he's the only American abroad who has been locked up for doing something stupid.  Why are people all up in arms about this particular case when he broke local law, intentional or not?  Even the State Department website warns what can happen if you break local laws.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 5, 2014)

Because it is a reason to support the troops while bitching about POTUS, and making other people feel bad about saying otherwise because... you know the troops...


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 5, 2014)

Or, you know, just because you break the law doesn't mean you have to be shackled to the bed, starved and shit.  Because, you know, white privilege?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 5, 2014)

So maybe I missed a memo, but this should not be about him being a Marine - it is about the Mexican government holding a US citizen for a nonsensical time, when the US government made zero apparent attempt to get him back.
The impression I get from @medicchick , @Ranger Psych and @TLDR20 is that he got what he deserved for breaking Mexican law - considering what we know about what he did,  I just cannot agree with that.  He was not selling drugs or guns, he was not raping anyone, he made a wrong fucking turn.  Probably screwing around on his cell phone, but that does not mean he belongs in a Mexican prison.

I was arguing with a buddy about this yesterday and he was comparing it to being stationed in Okinawa, and because of SOFA, if you break a Japanese law, you're fucked.  Well Mexico is not Japan, we are not kissing their asses to leave our bases there; and it is a damn shame the the United States of America can not wield enough influence with fucking Mexico, to get a citizen out of their jail who obviously was not intending to break any of their laws.  Can't get him out until a week before mid-term elections that is.


----------



## Brill (Nov 5, 2014)

POTUS can't just pick up the phone?

"Hola Enrique! We have some elections coming up and I need a little boost in the polls so could you let our guy go and I'll hook you up with some EO action on the immigration thing? So you and PRI can look good at home?  Total win/win hermano."


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 5, 2014)

It's about the mexican government holding an individual, regardless of nationality, that DID break their laws.  They're fully in their rights to do so. It's like if you go down to Tijuana and get smashed 19 ways from sunday, tag team the lady in the donkey show without lighting a candle or asking her name, and then try to ride the donkey out the front doors. It doesn't end well and you're going to be in jail.1

There's no ifs ands or buts, mistake or not, he did break their laws. PERIOD.

When you cross the border you are subject to their laws. Just like I was in Canada, just like I was in Thailand, germany, and a bunch of other places. Stepping on your dick in foreign countries tends to have a lasting impact, especially since many countries don't have as much freedom as we do.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 5, 2014)

During my time in various foreign countries (as a civilian), State Dept. officials always stressed that if we were imprisoned, they would visit us to make sure that we were being treated fairly but would not pull any strings to get us out.  Because they respect the sovereignty of the nation that we would be held in, they really couldn't (or wouldn't) do anything.  The most that they could offer us would be small toiletries, access to legal counsel, and maybe some calls home, but that would be about it.  It seems like that may have been the case in this matter (as evidenced by this article from August http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/aug/31/white-house-responds-tahmooressi-petition-we-respe/)
I do find it odd that the government has no compunction against violating the sovereignty of most other countries with our surveillance apparatuses, but apparently blanches at the thought of pulling a few strings to get an American out of jail.  I don't believe that this is unique to the current administration either.  I can't remember an instance of previous administrations working through diplomatic channels to free Americans who had committed crimes, either knowingly or unknowingly, in a foreign country while *not* working as a representative of the USG.  If you know of them, please post them.

Also, for those of you who want to compare this case to the Bowe Bergdahl case I only have two words for you: false equivalence.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 5, 2014)

Deathy,

Are you basing "false equivalence" on the belief that Bergdahl was considered a POW while Tahmooressi was being held due to a law that he broke?  If so, I guess that fits the definition, and it's taken me a few minutes here to think through my response, since at the time we did not "know" Bergdahl had deserted.  (Do we officially even know that yet?) 

I will grant you that I may be coming at this from a somewhat emotional point of view, (which I know is never a good idea), but it chaps my ass that he was left to rot in a Mexican prison while the administration "monitored the situation" - and then a week before the election he gets released.  Yes, I am so bitter with politics (both sides) that I can believe it was done to help the current administration.


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 5, 2014)

@Deathy McDeath I agreed with the first part of your post, however, I can think of one recent example: the two journalists imprisoned by N. Korea in 2009.  Ultimately it was Bill Clinton who negotiated the release.  Admittedly, he acted as a private citizen, not as an agent of the USG, but his trip didn't take place until after DoS had already made several statements and attempts to negotiate release.

IIRC, the circumstances of the detainment were similar - unwitting illegal entry into North Korea.


----------



## Red Ryder (Nov 5, 2014)

This article shed a lot if light on facts that weren't getting a lot of airtime. After reading this excerpt I don't buy that he crossed into Mexico on accident-

"he had crossed the border several times, including earlier on the day of his arrest, when he walked into Mexico, checked into Tijuana's Hotel Nelson, then checked out and walked back to the U.S. hours later. (This means that he left his three loaded guns and ammo sitting in his Ford F-150 truck in a San Ysidro parking lot for hours.)"

http://www.latimes.com/local/abcarian/la-me-ra-tahmooressi-spin-machine-20140807-column.html#page=1


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 5, 2014)

Everybody's all getting their fucking man-panties in a testicular bunch over whether he should be there or not.  He broke a law, yes.  Whether purposefully or not, he did, and we've all heard the saying, "Ignorance is no excuse."  However, that DOES NOT MEAN that he should be starved and beaten during his incarceration. And every last one of you who's bitching about whether he should've been there or not has lost sight of that, or at least that's what it looks like to me.  

If he hadn't received the "Mommy Dearest" treatment at the hands of his captors, this wouldn't be an issue in any sense of the word.  However, he most certainly did get treated like a chimo of the worst degree just for being stupid.  That is where the State Department should've stepped in, and demanded more humane treatment while he awaited trial, served out his sentence, or whatever the case may be.  They didn't do that.  They showed no interest in it.  They failed Tahmooressi.  

It took the mainstream media shining a light on his situation before they quit torturing him.  It took Montel Williams going over to have a talk with their higher ups to get him cut loose.  I'm willing to bet my next paycheck that Mexico's manhandling of Tahmooressi was an indirect retaliation for our alleged violation of the 1963 Vienna Convention on Consular Relations in regard to having already put one of Mexico's outstanding social contributions to our society to death in January of this year, with 51 more waiting in the wings.

While my opinion is that yes, he was guilty of a crime, and therefore should've served an appropriate sentence for that crime, being chained to his bed, denied food and water, and being beaten on a regular basis is hardly a fucking appropriate sentence for being a dumbass.  That's where the US Government should've stepped up, to make sure that even our criminals are treated in a manner that is humane.  They didn't, and that's exactly why they get a giant "FYRITP" from me.  And to those of you who think he got exactly what he deserved, beatings and all, I hope to God that you don't get your ass handed to you by your local constabulary, because you bet your sweet bearded asses I'll knock on your door with a bottle of champagne and streamers hanging from my hair going "HAHA, serves you right, motherfucker!"


----------



## Brill (Nov 5, 2014)

Totentanz said:


> @Deathy McDeath I agreed with the first part of your post, however, I can think of one recent example: the two journalists imprisoned by N. Korea in 2009.  Ultimately it was Bill Clinton who negotiated the release.  Admittedly, *he acted as a private citizen*, not as an agent of the USG, but his trip didn't take place until after DoS had already made several statements and attempts to negotiate release.
> 
> IIRC, the circumstances of the detainment were similar - unwitting illegal entry into North Korea.



With a SS detail? C'mon, he IS affiliated with the USG.


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 5, 2014)

lindy said:


> With a SS detail? C'mon, he IS affiliated with the USG.



I wasn't going to get into the specifics of Clinton's involvement and representation - the point was the DoS efforts made prior to his involvement.

FWIW - the official word from both him and State was that he was there of his own accord.  That said, when you're a former head of state and married to the SecState, it's impossible to separate yourself from the official positions of the USG (and "private citizen" only serves as CYA if negotiations go south).


----------



## Brill (Nov 5, 2014)

Point of order: he was on pre-trial confinement and was ultimately acquitted.  Therefore he was NOT guilty of any crime against the great state of Mexico. (No more wire hangers!)

The DOS political officers should have visited regularly and when they learned of his maltreatment, pushed it up to higher and further engaged the Mexicans to ensure they follow basic human rights.

Like @Deathy McDeath 's article said "we will monitor the situation" but did they, the local DOS employees?


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 6, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Everybody's all getting their fucking man-panties in a testicular bunch over whether he should be there or not.  He broke a law, yes.  Whether purposefully or not, he did, and we've all heard the saying, "Ignorance is no excuse."  However, that DOES NOT MEAN that he should be starved and beaten during his incarceration. And every last one of you who's bitching about whether he should've been there or not has lost sight of that, or at least that's what it looks like to me.
> 
> If he hadn't received the "Mommy Dearest" treatment at the hands of his captors, this wouldn't be an issue in any sense of the word.  However, he most certainly did get treated like a chimo of the worst degree just for being stupid.  That is where the State Department should've stepped in, and demanded more humane treatment while he awaited trial, served out his sentence, or whatever the case may be.  They didn't do that.  They showed no interest in it.  They failed Tahmooressi.
> 
> ...



Af'ingmen.  I'd triple like/agree if I could.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 6, 2014)

lindy said:


> Point of order: he was on pre-trial confinement and was ultimately acquitted.  Therefore he was NOT guilty of any crime against the great state of Mexico. (No more wire hangers!)
> 
> The DOS political officers should have visited regularly and when they learned of his maltreatment, pushed it up to higher and further engaged the Mexicans to ensure they follow basic human rights.
> 
> Like @Deathy McDeath 's article said "we will monitor the situation" but did they, the local DOS employees?




how many Marines are incarcerated in Mexico on a semi-regular basis?  I think DoS sorta has its hands full with Americans getting locked up down there....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 7, 2014)

(Sarcasm hat on)

Yeah, he deserved this for making a couple of wrong turns. 

www.foxnews.com/us/2014/11/06/marine-andrew-tahmooressi-details-mexican-ordeal-in-exclusive-fox-news?intcmp=latestnews

(Sarcasm hat off)

I reserve the right to make a 180 if we learn later he was up to no good and was not as much of an inocent as he has been portrayed


----------



## Brill (Nov 7, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> how many Marines are incarcerated in Mexico on a semi-regular basis?  I think DoS sorta has its hands full with Americans getting locked up down there....



Held for more than 6 months?:-/


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 7, 2014)

Did you not also read about how he entered mexico in the nothing-to-declare lanes vs the declaration lane (which does make a difference, believe it or not) as well as his prison escape attempt?  

He also attempted suicide while there, which probably elongated his stay due to having to undergo medical care as well.  

He put himself a open pit latrine then tried to dig his way out. Generally doesn't work.  Welcome to reality:  Different countries have different penal processes and what's kosher here, isn't there.

Compared to some northern european countries, our prison system is torturous and draconian... and ours are a gleaming beacon of righteousness compared to others.   Fuck, I've known since I was a kid that you didn't want to get stuck in a mexican prison, and San Quentin was a more hospitable place.


----------



## Brill (Nov 7, 2014)

Agree @Ranger Psych, that he's not the best and brightest but I'm saddened that the USG didn't do more or at least APPEAR to be doing something.  Hell, he should have sent Biden!

A letter to the Ayatollah but not POM?


----------



## Brill (Nov 8, 2014)

It was all political, perhaps?

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-29967561

Two Americans who were being held in detention in North Korea, Matthew Todd Miller and Kenneth Bae, have been released and are on their way home.

US *Director of National Intelligence James Clapper is accompanying the men*, the US has confirmed. 

Mr Miller, 24, had been sentenced to six years' hard labour in September for what North Korean state media described as "hostile acts".

He had been in custody since 10 April when, according to North Korean sources, he destroyed his tourist visa and demanded asylum.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 8, 2014)

lindy said:


> It was all political, perhaps?
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-29967561
> 
> ...



What does this have to do with Tahmooressi?


----------



## Brill (Nov 8, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> What does this have to do with Tahmooressi?



That Tahmoressi didn't meet the threshold for USG intervention but a guy who travels to NK rips up his passport while asking asylum does.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 9, 2014)

lindy said:


> That Tahmoressi didn't meet the threshold for USG intervention but a guy who travels to NK rips up his passport while asking asylum does.


It is really strange that the DNI would escort these guys back to the US.  For one, unless these guys have some great intelligence value I don't see the need for him to even be in the same room as them.  Perhaps he was in South Korea for an unrelated matter, and upon learning that they were going to be released, wanted to put a public face on it.  Instead of having Faceless Diplomat #327 bringing them back, have the DNI do it.  Besides that, I don't really have an explanation.

To be fair, there was this little blurb


> One US official told Associated Press news agency that nothing was offered in return for the releases.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 11, 2016)

...and he's back in jail.

Drugs are a bitch...

_A Marine veteran who became part of an international controversy when he was arrested after accidentally crossing into Mexico illegally is in trouble with the law again.
Andrew Tahmooressi, 27, is serving a one-month jail sentence after being arrested Thursday in Dearborn County, Indiana, for possession of a small amount of marijuana and drug paraphernalia, court documents say.
His family is trying to find Tahmooressi an attorney, who can re-open the case, said Jonathan Franks, a family spokesman who issued a statement on behalf of Tahmooressi's mother Jill on Monday._

Border-crossing Marine arrested again

Marine vet who was held in Mexico now jailed in Indiana


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 11, 2016)

To me this shows a pattern of misbehavior, whether or not mental illness is at play, this guy obviously isn't afraid to break laws. He probably wasn't the best model to hold up and pretend POTUS hung him out to dry.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 11, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> To me this shows a pattern of misbehavior, whether or not mental illness is at play, this guy obviously isn't afraid to break laws. He probably wasn't the best model to hold up and pretend POTUS hung him out to dry.


He could also be suffering from his time in a Mexican Jail.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 11, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> He could also be suffering from his time in a Mexican Jail.



Knowing no more than what has been written, I'm inclined to agree with @TLDR20 .

There are just some folks who feel above the law and that the rules do not apply.  I never fully bought his border crossing story, and this does nothing to make me feel any different. Glad he's no longer in a Mexican jail, but that's the extent of it for me.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 11, 2016)

I've got no doubt he has issues, but when you get a second chance, smart people do not piss it away....

$.02


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 13, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Ok, I'm the odd man out here, but let's put this in perspective. He had 2 tours in OEF, he was undergoing treatment for PTSD, and he had less than 30 grams of pot on him and maybe a pipe or roach clip. He got a month in county for "a small amount of marijuana."
> Why a month in jail for such a small amount? Maybe he couldn't pay the fine.
> 
> He didn't beat anybody up, didn't steal anything, didn't commit a major crime, wasn't dealing drugs. Ok, so he should have known better but guess what, he's another fucked up vet who makes dumb decisions and pays for them. I wonder how many other war veterans are driving around with a little pot in their car for personal use?



I agree our drug policy should be different. I have argued here many times that I think MJ should be legal. BUT!!!!!! It isn't. If he was just some random dude, whatever. But this is a high profile dude who should fucking think about the second order effects of him getting busted. It again shows that he isn't afraid to do the wrong thing, and shows a pattern. Like I said maybe he wasn't the best example to show of POTUS fucking over the troops or whatever people were trying to say.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm not hatin on the dude, just no pity. He lucked out getting out of Mexico, that was his chance to say "I got fucked here and I'm never gonna give someone a chance to fuck me again", instead he gets busted with pot. Here is an idea leave that shit at home, do it in the privacy of your home. 

The 30 days in jail sounds like a "I ain't paying your fines or dealing with your probation, I'd rather sit in jail". 

Anyway, I hope the dude straightens out his life, but he will get no pity from me.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 13, 2016)

I once dealt with an Aussie guy who had been in Texas and was nicked with about the same amount. He was given a month in County then a few weeks in a detention centre before being deported.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 14, 2016)

lindy said:


> It was all political, perhaps?
> 
> North Korea detainees Miller and Bae arrive back in US - BBC News
> 
> ...



I know this is a necro-post but I somehow overlooked it when it was first made.  DNI going to escort some random Americans back home from North Korea??  There's a book deal associated with the backstory on that situation :-/


----------

